# Tru nock problem



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

Has anyone had any trouble with the tru nock. Got one a couple days ago so i wouldn't have to worry about my string loop slipping. i screwed it on and after some tinkering i got it to finally line up. Problem is the screws wouldn't hold so i cranked them down and now they're stripped. Has anyone had similar problems.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Yep. Then when I got new ones they eventually came loose. Then I threw it in the trash. A rope d-loop is far superior.


----------



## bullethole (Mar 22, 2005)

Try the Ultra Nok. It has 4 screws, each one has a loctite patch and there is a vinyl washer that goes between the backplate and the Ultra Nok. It won't slip.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Tru Nock or Ultra Nock. It's still a piece of scrap that has no business on a bowstring. They serve several purposes. They are pain to install. They load down the string with a lot of extra weight and slow the bow down, not to mention that they make the string "over-travel" during the shot, creating noise and beating the hell out of the cables. They are metal; metal release jaws and metal loop = metal to metal contact. This means that there will be excessive wear on the release jaws. They can be dangerous if the screws come loose and it lets go at the wrong moment, hitting you in the face, possibly losing an eye.

Do I have to go on about the negatives? Franly they have no positive attributes.


----------



## para 1911 (May 11, 2005)

Unlike the post so far I have yet to have any problem with them. I put a dab of loc tite on the screws and they never backed oout.


----------



## thndrr (Feb 8, 2004)

that tru nok is about 40 extra grains on your string you DON"T need. I much prefer a d-loop......


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

*done*

took it to the local pro shop today and put some loc tite on and i've already put a hundred arrows through it with no problems. i'll make sure to keep an eye on the screws though.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

I believe most if not all of the negative feedback the T.R.U. Speed-Nok gets is the result of frustration, not performance or product quality.

The Speed-Nok is an excellent little device for anyone who has a problem getting the peep sight to align. I've been using one for over two years and, in spite of all the negative commentary one hears, it works perfectly with absolutely no problems. But installing one for the first time can be frustrating, so the following tips are based on my experience and will be helpful to anyone who wishes to derive the benefit of the Speed-Nok, which is perfect peep alignment -- every time.

The Speed-Nok is very small. In fact it is tiny. And because most men have hands which are designed for heavy lifting, the delicate and nimble fingers of a woman can make some aspects of this task much easier. 

First, spread a big, dark-colored bath towel loosely on the floor beneath the working area -- because you will drop the screw at least once and you don't want it bouncing around and hiding. 

The tiny screw requires the use of a sharp (preferably new) #1 mini-Philips screwdriver. If you try to wing it with a bigger one you will strip the screw head. 

Start the screw with a few turns into one half of the device before positioning the two halves on the bowstring. When the device is seated, tighten it snugly and start test-drawing until it's perfectly positioned. 

Holding both halves tightly to maintain position, back the screw out enough to apply a drop of Loc-Tite (Blue -- not Red) and tighten the screw down. 

This task takes a little time and patience but the end result is perfect peep alignment every time for as long as the string is on the bow.


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

I've tried the metal horseshoes and prefer the string. The metal is heavier, much more costly, and harder to make small adjustments because it clamps a flat spot on the string.

Here are Bob Ragsdale's reasons to use a string loop: 
"Eliminates arrow-falloff at full draw. 
- Makes nocking point location less critical. 
- No need to re-nock after a let-down. 
- No serving wear from release aid contact. 
- Assures easy one-handloading 
- Releases can remain attached and ready to go. 
- Eliminates gaps in serving from up pressure on nocking point. 
- Controls peep sight rotation. 
- Eliminates nock warping due to pinch at full draw. 
- Allows release aids to be at an angle rather than only level. 
- Makes shorter length bows easier to work with. 
- Extends maximum available sight range area. 
- Prevents arrow from sliding down the string during the shot. 
- Prevents release aid rope slap with high cheek anchor. 
- Improves shoulder alignment. 
- Loop length can modify draw length of bow. 
- Eliminates chin slap from inward swinging release aid ropes. 
- Can be used with all non-rope release aids. 
- Reduces string vibration noise."


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

BTM said:


> I've tried the metal horseshoes and prefer the string. The metal is heavier, much more costly, and harder to make small adjustments because it clamps a flat spot on the string."
> 
> [. . .]


Those metal loops (horseshoes) are kind of big and heavy, whereas the T.R.U. Speed-Nok is so tiny and light that it can't possibly add a significant amount of weight to a bowstring.

There are two types of Speed-Nok. One type is long and uses two screws. It comes with a length of string loop rope and is designed to complement a string loop. The type I'm talking about is smaller and attaches with only one screw. 

Here is a picture:










This little device is as unobtrusive as can be and, as mentioned, I believe most if not all of the complaints about it are based on frustration rather than performance. Because if one is not patient and/or doesn't have a woman's articulate hands available to help, installing this little device can be aggravating.


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

*The Horseshoe*

I have used the ultra nok and was very happy with it at first. But when it broke while drawing, and a piece of it cut my cheek a little, I was pretty disappointed in the product. Even though I had a bad experience with it I considered trying one again.

But if you think about it the rope loop is a much better way to go. The rope loop will not transfer touque from the release to the string nearly as much as a metal device will. With the metal, heavier ultra nok any little twitch or inconsistant action will be magnified by the increased weight on the string at release, and all the way through the string travel path.

Now, some may say that if you are hunting that the effect this will have on the outcome of your shot is so minimal that it's not worth much thought, as opposed to shooting in competition where it may be the difference between first or second place. I agree to some degree. However, we all know that a deers hearing is very accute. I myself would not want to have the deer of a lifetime 18yds away while I am attemting to connect two metal objects together, in what every deer hunter knows is a high tension situation. Rope loop makes no noise at all, so I prefer to use that.


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

*Rope wins out*

I think horseshoe is a perfect term. If you think about the about of power that is contained in a bow at full draw, it is awe inspiring. Now think about propelling that horseshoe with that power towards your arm, head, buddy, wife.......

Gimme a rope loop! Plus I can buy 7' of rope (approx 20 d loops) for the same money.


----------



## JAMIE (Jan 28, 2004)

I used the ultra nock for a while, then switched to a True noc speed nock like the one MIKEK pictured. I like the speed nock, and have stuck with it on my previous bow and the one I am shooting now. As he stated, it can be a little frustrating to install, but patience and the correct size phillips head screwdriver are the key. After I am done installing it and rotating the peep to the right location, I serve a little piece of material above it to make sure it does not slip up any during shooting. Just a little length of old bowstring material, center serving, or even fishing line will do, and it doesn't add enough weight to the string to matter. This has worked good for me over several years.


----------

